# Portable Water filter



## crick20002002 (Apr 17, 2016)

Looking for suggestions for best portable water filters.

I came across this post, however not able to decide between a lifestraw or Sawyer Mini.
The best portable water filter for campers - GearHose


----------



## crick20002002 (Apr 17, 2016)

Based on the information in the link and the feedback I got from reddit post, I have decided to go with Sawyer Mini for now
https://www.reddit.com/r/CampingandHiking/comments/4f8qpr/portable_water_filter/


----------

